# SOUTH CAROLINA: Where can I adopt?



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a hard time finding an adoption center for little ratties, can someone please direct me?  South Carolina only! Thank you so much!


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

well I can't find a thing around me, the closest I can find is a rast rescue based in GA, but i hate to travel that far. try craigs lists maybe or even pet finder.com, it's hard to find rats around here that aren't from pet shops!


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

It is so so hard!  It makes me sad, because I know Sully would just love a pal. I'll take a looksie at petfinder and craigslist, thanks!


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

If I know the rescue you're thinking of (The GA Rat Rescue), it would probably be a 4 hour drive (one way) depending on where in SC you are. I know they are just about to (or just have) take in a huge number of young rats, and are in serious need of homes. If you contact them, you might be able to arrange to meet someone halfway. I know that's a long drive, but if you could meet in the middle, it would only be 2 hours each way, meaning only 4 hours of driving instead of 8 for you.

Of course, I know that's still a lot of driving, so I second Petfinder. Be wary of Craigslist because you may encounter backyard breeders pretending they have accidental litters. Then again, you may find honest people who got unlucky with their pet store rat.


----------



## Melfry32 (May 9, 2012)

I have 3 males in upstate SC that I am trying to rehome. Would you be interested? I would like that they all would go to the same place. They've been cage-mates for a while. I also have a cage and all the necessary accessories.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I am in Virginia, but have family in Charleston, and often come down to visit. I will be able to arrange something, if you're interested in any of my rescue ratties. Send me a message if you're interested. Thank you!


----------

